# What part of my form is collapsing?



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
Ive been fighting an issue I generally start off shooting very solid, but after 20 shots or so I start getting shots that are off too the right not much maybe 1 inch to right at 25 yards what part of my form is changing to cause this? Note I am a right handed shooter. I almost never miss left. and my height ie high/low is not an issue just start shooting right.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

maybe you need to relax your right arm more,,you could be pulling to hard or hold more wt with your power arm

your right arm is alot stronger so it last longer, bone to bone and muscles relaxed every shoot is easy to duplicate

make sure the sight is centered up, use the smallest peep you can


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

In this case it boils down to a few issues , one issue is your feet, you would be amazed at what your feet can do to your shot if you do not add them in to your pre shot routine .

Stand at twenty yards from the target the way you normally stand then draw down and aim without your finger on the trigger, aim for a few seconds the best you can, then close your eyes for a slow count of 5 seconds .

Then open your eyes and look through your peep chances are you will be off target way to the left. By having figured this out move your feet accordingly until you don't swing off target with your eyes closed. 

Then burn the image of your foot placement in to your mind and add it to your shot sequence. Its about your body recoiling after the shot.

When you start fresh your body is strong and you wont notice the torque you have on the shot at your hips, but after you loosen up and fatigue a little it becomes very apparent.

You may be starting out with good foot placement then slack off as you go. 

This will help dramatically, I ask all my students to do this and it never fails they all move to the left if they are right handed


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i need to see you shoot, send me a video. :shade:


----------

